# Lifeboat Design Historian Question?



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

For many years I have been looking into the History of George Lennox Watson who designed the famouse 'Watson Class' Lifeboats.
However I have also researched into the building of the first 'lifeboat design' ever which was by Henry Greathhead in 1789 In South Shields.
William Woodhave 'built' the first lifeboat called 'Original' also in 1789 and also claiming to have done the design a replica which remains today built in 1833 called the 'Tyne' which is in South Shields.
The oldest lifeboat in the world existing is the 'Zetland' still in Redcar.
My question is does anyone know if George Watson had any connection with the South Shields original design drawings or designers as there are many features in the design of the Watson Class lifeboat from the earlier lifeboats.
I am also looking so see if there was ever an autobiography/book on George Watson.
Any help appreciated.(Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I always thought the first Lifeboat was a Norfolk Cobble. I do however stand to be corrected on that


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Never heard of a "Norfolk Coble"!!! Think you might be thinking of a "Crab Boat" as used at Cromer!!! We used to have a "Yarmouth Coble" and also the famous beach yawls. The Beach yawls acted as salvage /supply boats off the likes of Yarmouth beach they were very fast , famously once tried to challenge the yanks in the America cup! but were refused as classified as a working boat. The yawls (Yole) saved many lives prior to the lifeboat service and like many early lifeboats were launched off the shore.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have not heard of a auto Biog of GL Watson but if anyone has, and they have a copy they don't want, I would pay dearly for one.
There was a class of lifeboat known as the "Norfolk and Suffolk Pulling and sailing boat" with shallow draft and drop skeg keels but I also haven't come across a Norfolk Coble/cobble............yet........? but I learn new things on this site daily/(Thumb) (==D)


----------



## Peggy Bawn (Feb 23, 2011)

Martin Black's biography: _G.L. Watson - The Art and Science of Yacht Design_ - including a chapter on his RNLI Lifeboat work - is in preparation at Peggy Bawn Press, Limerick, Ireland. More info at http://www.peggybawnpress.com


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

These boats really evolved rather than being designed. A good book to read is 'Inshore craft of Britain in the days of sail and oar' Looking at early lifeboat designs it is clear that they originated in the beach launched craft of the east coast. These of course were various and many. Some of the most famous being the beach yawls(pronounced 'yole' as in Shetland) of Great Yarmouth which were used for salvage and rescue. ( Read David Higgins 'The beachmen' )
Small open double ended boats with good sea keeping qualities go back in origin to the Norse craft of old and can still be seen today in the likes of the 'Sixareen' in Lerwick all the way down the coast to Cromer crab boats and even as far south as Kent and Whitstable whelk boats.


----------



## loftsman (Apr 25, 2011)

In answer to the question of lifeboat design we have to go back to 1789, South Shields at the the mouth of the Tyne where the sailing ship Adventure had run aground and was being lashed by a severe storm. The locals could only stand on the shoreline and watch the disaster unfold.

It was shortly after this event that a competition was announced, with a prize of two guineas, for the 'design' of a lifeboat that could survive such fierce conditions and with the ability to carry 24 persons.

Two designs were submitted, one by William Wouldhave the other by local boatbuider Henry Greathead. Neither design was deemed to have satisfied the brief but, the combination of the best parts from both designs being agreed.

Henry Greathead was employed to build the boat and William Wouldhave received a prize of one guinea.

The first boat to be designed and built for the sole purpose of saving lives at sea was delivered in 1790, with no name.

It wasn't until 1833 when the second lifeboat was built 'Tyne', that it was to name the first boat as the 'Original'.

Who gets the credit for the invention of the lifeboat, Wouldhave or Greathead, I'll leave that for others to decide. However, I must say that there are plenty references to Woulhave in South Shields, but none to Greathead. Looks like the people up here have made there choice.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Records show without doubt that Henry Greathead was the 'inventor' of the lifeboat although there is some indication that Woodhaves plans influenced the final design. Woodhave as parish clerk of South Sheilds did receive a Guinea but refused to take it a it was thought to be an insult.

Greathead built his unamed boat for £76.8s.9d which (as others were built) was always referred to as the 'original'...A name later to be historically recognised as the very first lifeboat.

The old lifeboat currently on display at Redcar ( delivered Oct 7th 1802 direct from Greatheads yard )was again unamed but was later was to carry the family name of the local Lord of the Manor.
Of the 31 lifeboats built by Greadhead, Redcar's ( Zetland) was the 11th. to be built and remains the only one in existance.

The 'Tyne' at South Sheilds was not a Greathead boat but was commissioned by Thomas Forrest and built some 43 years after Greathead's 'Original' by Edward Oliver & Sons at their Coble landing works. She was damaged and wrecked but subsequently rebuilt and is now on show in the town.
As a point of interest Loftsman the second lifeboat to be built was for the 2nd Duke of Northumbland and simply named 'Northumberland' she was built in 1798 at a cost of £ 160.00 ( again built by Greathead and remained in service until she was wrecked in 1846. )

I wonder if Greathead's achievements would have been recognised more in South Sheilds if he had not been born in Richmond, Yorkshire ?


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

oldtimer1 said:


> Records show without doubt that Henry Greathead was the 'inventor' of the lifeboat.
> I wonder if Greathead's achievements would have been recognised more in South Sheilds if he had not been born in Richmond, Yorkshire ?


Hi Gents

I have been researching now for over 3 years into the life of William Woudhave for possibly a book and it becomes clearer every week that he indeed designed the first ever 'boat for saving lives' (it never was called a lifeboat in those days and Greathead copied it.

Also research into the conduct and life of the so called committee members of the 'Law Competition' in 1789 makes some intesting reading and many came to a sticky end, including Greathead himself !

A good read I recommend is :
*An Enquiry Concerning the invention of a Lifeboat by W.A.Hallis * in 1806 makes some enlightening reading.

Woudhave 1751-1821 actualy was born in Liddle street in North Shields but spent much of his life in South Shields living at the Mill Dam and although a very rough character spent a lot of time as the Parish Clerk of St Hilda's church in South Shields where he was finally buried.

Researching old church records and achives I have found show some of Woudhaves drawings (done before the competition) showed he had spent a lot more time thinking about boat and other invention designs than many people think.

Due to a poor education his biggest fault would appear that he was not the best communicator in the world, except when it came to his family/children and the church as he did not suffer fools likely, but he sure was an inventor of his time but like many other people from that time was never truly recognised as he was poor.

Note; My good friend Martin Black has finally finished his excellant book on the life biography of: George Lennox Watson (G.L. Watson) - *The Art and Science of Yacht Design* and is another good read.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Oct 3, 2010)

As a trustee caring for the oldest lifeboat in the world I have no doubt that Greathead was the inventor of the first boat designed for the saving of lives at sea. Woodhave was certainly a contributor to the final design of Greathead who went on to build the first one. Lukin took out a patent some years prior but this was for a conversion and adaptation but not for the construction of a new vessel. Greathead was not a man to apply for patents as he was truly convinced his invention should be used for the benefit of seafarers in distress.
The Zetland sits in a small museum on the sea front at Redcar where she has had her home since October 7th 1802.Part of the National Historic Fleet she is in remarkable condition for her 210 years...In service and saving lives before Nelson's Trafalgar is only one of the Zetland's attributes.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It seem's to be a common factor in those day's that one man designed a boat or engine but did not Patent it and then shortly afterward's another man come's along design's something similiar Patent's it and is then credited with being "The First". The First Compression/Ignition engine is laid at Dr Diesel's door but he was not the first Inventor of it but he did Patent the principle unlike the chap who had one running 10yrs before. The Redcar Museum is a little treasure, I often take the Grandchildren there.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Zetland Lifeboat*

Chadburn. Nice to think we are doing a good job...We have improved the museum a bit more this season and in the near future we will be looking to have the Zetland professionally conserved. She is 95% sound but there is a bit of work to be done on her to make sure she lasts out another 210 years..


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Again I can't stress to much that the basic generic design of such craft prior to any single person's 'Invention' was down to 'natural' boat development over a long period of time, coming from improvements to existing work boats. This is exactly how traditional boatbuilders work. He takes the 'norm' in his location and depending on what is required, looks at 'improving' it. Thus these light weight yet strong clinker built boats of double ended design can be seen all along the east coast of the UK in differing guises. The designs vary from Shetland(Yoles) in the North down to the Essex coast ('Peter Boats') in the south. All of which can be launched off an open beach. The question of what constitutes the term 'Lifeboat' could also said to be in question. Some communities using work boats off open beaches have a very long tradition of pilotage,salvage and lifesaving. The East Coast 'Beach Companies' being very good examples. Its no coincidence that one of the very few modern independent lifeboats is at Caister where the tradition goes back well into the eighteenth century. Thus rather that the concept of the 'lifeboat' being 'invented' it simply evolved as a necessary part of the way of life. In the early days of the RLNI the arrangements included the crew being able to claim salvage, 
The boat at Cromer having only the required number of lifejackets, which lead to a fight as to who would go! 
I'm sure that 'Oldtimer' is correct about the Zetland (Even the name tells you something!) but, having a great interest in this subject it has to be said that evolving boat design are a far more plausible explanation as to the true nature of lifeboat designs.


----------



## oldtimer1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nick. You are right the name Zetland was taken from Shetland. Lord Dundas who's family were ship owners and principle landowners of the Islands.. Due to the loss of one of their ships off Redcar they decided, with the help of the Redcar folk, to purchase a boat from Henry Greathead. A presentation by Greathead on the quayside at Whitby in July of 1802 was well attended and resulted in Whitby and Redcar placing their orders. Whitby's was delivered in the September and ours a month later.
Due to the Dundas family's financial support for the parents of Queen Victoria, The new title of Zetland was created..At that time the locals just called the boat 'Lifeboat' but the new title was enough for the people to re-christen the boat in honour of the new Lord of the Manor.
The present Marquess of Zetland is still our Patron.


----------

